# pharmacie



## tboy (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche une appli pour g&#233;rer ma pharmacie &#224; la maison. Juste le nom du medoc, la quantit&#233; restante, et la date de p&#233;remption. 
En connaissez-vous ?
Pour le moment je les ai mis dans mon evernote, dont je suis d'ailleurs un grand fan.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Avril 2013)

tboy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je cherche une appli pour gérer ma pharmacie à la maison. Juste le nom du medoc, la quantité restante, et la date de péremption.
> En connaissez-vous ?
> Pour le moment je les ai mis dans mon evernote, dont je suis d'ailleurs un grand fan.



Sur PC je n'en connais pas.
Mais puisque tu as un iphone tu vas sur "iTunes > AppStore" tu tapes "pharmacie" et tu trouveras 2 ou 3 applis.


----------



## tboy (22 Avril 2013)

Je demande des conseils parce que je n'en ai pas trouvé.

Celles proposées sont des répertoires de pharmacie de garde, des rappels aux prises de médicaments, ou encore des listes des dico de médicaments.

L'application qui se rapproche le plus de ce que je recherche est "Ma boite à Pharmacie" mais est instable et semble abandonnée par son auteur.


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2013)

A défaut, prends un gestionnaire de cave à vin! Les fonctionnalités sont à peu près les mêmes.


----------



## Lauange (22 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> A défaut, prends un gestionnaire de cave à vin! Les fonctionnalités sont à peu près les mêmes.



Oui, il peut faire cela avec Jeroboam.


----------

